# home made bows



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

any one make their own archery tackle? if so, what do you make and pull?


----------



## wildhunter31 (Jan 20, 2006)

I made a hickory long bow its about 60 poundsi also made the string making a flat bow and its about 7 foot tall that is also hickory.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Ive made a few Hickory, Maple, and Red Oak flat/longbows, along with a few rivercane shafts and trade points...
My last ones have been-
72" Hickory Flat/Longbow - [email protected] (<Almost hunted with her this season)
60" Red Oak Flatbow - [email protected]


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

I made 3 or 4 red oak boardbows last year. I was gonna start laminating but then I started working in june full time so theres no way I have time to do that any more. Maybe next spring when its too late to hunt but too early to wakeboard ill start bowying again.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Dog, I had the same problem...I now have a Binghams Longbow kit sitting in my shop waiting for Winter...


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Haha isnt that how it goes? You get it at the last second and get to stare at it all year. Thats how I felt last year when I got a wakeboard for christmas and had to look at it for 6 months haha.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

everybody use boards or do you actauly go out and shape a branch/tree down?


----------



## wildhunter31 (Jan 20, 2006)

i cut some elm trees but haven shaped them yet letting them dry shouls soon though its been about a year


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

I know Dogdrivers...its killin' me...
To date, all of my bows have been boards. But as we speak, there is a few Maple staves seasoning in my garage...


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

I wish I could build one right now. but ive been too busy reloading 270 shells for my short chambered gun haha. The chambers a different size than my uncle and grandads are so ive been reloading bullets to fit my gun for gun season.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Not to take this thread off topic, but...
Huh, Ive never heard of that...the .270 takes abnormally short cases...is it a wildcat, or a mfg. mess-up?

I know, I roughed out a stave last nite just cuz...


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Making your own bow...*

So how do you select the type of wood? Would it be possible to just make a descent shooting bow from a board?

Is Walnut or Cherry good woods for a bow?

Also, is there a secret to making a bow that would have a smooth draw without excessive stacking?

thenson


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Thenson- 
Yes, it is completely possible to make a great bow from a board. Hickory is the best boardbow wood (In my opinion), but Walnut and Cherry will both make a decent bow...

The easy secret, is to make a longer bow. My sweetest shooter is a 72" Linen Backed Hickory...

Check out the Traditional Bowyers Bible Vol. 1 and 2...almost mandatory for a newbie bowyer...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

thenson said:


> So how do you select the type of wood? Would it be possible to just make a descent shooting bow from a board?
> 
> Is Walnut or Cherry good woods for a bow?
> 
> ...


you can make good bows from a board- haven't tried it myself though (i do everything the old way)

the wood: hickory is one of the best as it has an unusually long stretch point for the back before it breaks (i've made good cord from it actually), grows very straight, and has few knots along the trunk for a good dicstance .white oak, ash, osage orange, and lemonwood are good too. you want a long straight peice with no knots. walnut should be good as it is pretty hard. i've made of cherry and they have also turned out well- jsut not that well. hardwoods are neccessary, but some woods are better than others. as white hair said- longer bows have smoother draws. this is because they have longer draws. short bows can have smooth draws, but to a point. and if you want more to read about primitive bows and arrows, read makin' meat-1 by john and geri mcpherson.


----------

